# cups of booze



## barbaraduvivier

Hello!
How would you say "cups of booze" in french?
I´ve found "tasses de pinard", "tasses de gnaule"..But I don´t know if it is used...


----------



## irish_elmo

"_pinard_" i think only refers to wine... I'm not one hundred percent sure though.  How about "_bibine_"? 

"Cups of booze" isn't very English-sounding either.  What's the sentence?


----------



## barbaraduvivier

As we passed by a small, shabby bar, full of street workers standing up and talking loud, cups of booze in hand, two drunkards came out and blocked our way..

I also thought it sounded strange..


----------



## texasweed

It's not strange. Booze is slang for beer. Sorry, I don't have a French equivalent.


----------



## irish_elmo

Maybe "_des chopes (pleines?) de bibine_ à la main" would be closer?  I'm not sure if that's still used either.  I'm afraid most of my French has come from old rerlatives who sometime aren't the most "up to date".  We need a native's opinion!!!


----------



## la_cavalière

texasweed said:
			
		

> It's not strange. Booze is slang for beer. Sorry, I don't have a French equivalent.


 
The word "booze" is usually slang for hard liquor, although it can sometimes be used for alcoholic beverages in general.


----------



## irish_elmo

texasweed said:
			
		

> It's not strange. Booze is slang for beer. Sorry, I don't have a French equivalent.



It's not the word 'booze' that sounds strange.  "Booze" in Ireland means 'alcoholic drink' of any kind.  I'm Irish, I know all about it!!!   It's CUPS of booze that sounds very unnatural.  Even in Ireland, we don't drink beer from cups unless we're REALLY desperate! Glasses, bottles, cans, tankards, yes!  Or maybe even "mugs" at a push.  But never cups.


----------



## Kelly B

Booze does not mean beer, to me; it usually refers to stronger alcoholic drinks like whiskey. Calling it _booze _implies that it is lower quality, and that the people are drinking it for the purpose of getting drunk.


----------



## la_cavalière

At outdoor festivals and even in many bars in the U.S., they sell drinks in plastic cups instead of glasses. So in this sense, "cups of booze" would work.


----------



## irish_elmo

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Calling it _booze _implies that it is lower quality, and that the people are drinking it for the purpose of getting drunk.



I agree wholeheartedly.  One would not generally call a bottle of Moët champagne, premier cru, "booze" unless one were joking.  E.g. "I see you brought 'the booze'!"


----------



## french4beth

The expression 'cups of booze' is a bit odd in English - usually, you would see 'drinks in their hands' or 'holding their drinks' with the understanding that in a pub, it would be an alcoholic drink... perhaps "_avec des verres pleines_"?


----------



## krimo

Booze = binouze??


----------



## la_cavalière

"plastic cups of booze" would sound normal, though. I have had plenty of plastic cups of Amaretto Sours, beer, even Chardonnay!

Since it's a "shabby bar," it would make sense that they would use cups instead of glasses, which are expensive.


----------



## barbaraduvivier

Ok, maybe this will help you..
the story takes place in Brazil, and now I´m quite sure that booze is "cachaça", a very strong but very cheap alcohol ...
but i can´t find how to say it in french


----------



## irish_elmo

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> At outdoor festivals and even in many bars in the U.S., they sell drinks in plastic cups instead of glasses. So in this sense, "cups of booze" would work.



True.  I suppose it could suggest paper cups also, like they'd have at a college party.  

So, getting back on track, how should we translate this word?  _Tasse_ to me always means a vessel with a handle.  Is there anyone French out there able to say if _chope_ would be appropriate?


----------



## irish_elmo

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> I have had plenty of plastic cups of Amaretto Sours, beer, even Chardonnay!



You would enjoy student life in Ireland


----------



## la_cavalière

Is this alcohol unique to Brazil? If so, why not keep "cachaça" in the translation?


----------



## la_cavalière

Assuming they're the disposable cups, how about "tasses en plastique" or "tasses jetables"?


----------



## Lezert

des gobelets?


----------



## barbaraduvivier

I think it is cavalière... But the autor is an american that has lived in Brazil...If he chose to write booze and not cachaça, I think it would be better to find a word in french, wich would correspond to booze...


----------



## Lezert

des gobelets de tord-boyaux ?


----------



## irish_elmo

Lezert said:
			
		

> des gobelets de tord-boyaux ?



That sounds perfect to me.


----------



## anangelaway

irish_elmo said:
			
		

> True. I suppose it could suggest paper cups also, like they'd have at a college party.
> 
> So, getting back on track, how should we translate this word? _Tasse_ to me always means a vessel with a handle. Is there anyone French out there able to say if _chope_ would be appropriate?


 
Bonjour ! To me, 'chope' is related to beer somehow. 
Like this in the following picture.


----------



## Kelly B

Lezert said:
			
		

> des gobelets de tord-boyaux ?


I _like _that.


----------



## irish_elmo

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Bonjour ! To me, 'chope' is related to beer somehow.



I have just checked my dictionary, and it appears you are dead right. "*Chope *récipient aux parois épaisses, muni d'une anse, utilisé pour boire la bière."


----------



## Vanda

To the French people(and the others participating here): cachaça - the pure one- is traditionally served in glasses, we even have very small glasses to serve it. Just in case it may help.


----------



## barbaraduvivier

So, Vanda, or anyone else, would you think that "gobelet de tord-boyaux" fits??
I don´t have the slightest idea of what it means... "tord-boyaux"


----------



## anangelaway

Muito obrigado Vandita !  
So, it seems to be me it can only be glasses. 



			
				Lezert said:
			
		

> _des gobelets de tord-boyaux ? _


 
The only thing with 'tord-boyaux', is that it reminds me of Absinthe, something really that kills a fly. 
I'm not sure if cachaça is a _tord-boyaux_, mmm...


----------



## polaire

barbaraduvivier said:
			
		

> Hello!
> How would you say "cups of booze" in french?
> I´ve found "tasses de pinard", "tasses de gnaule"..But I don´t know if it is used...



I thought "pinard" was limited to cheap wine.


----------



## Lezert

un "tord-boyau" is a bad alcool, like "gnôle" ( boyau= intestin, tripe)


----------



## barbaraduvivier

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Muito obrigado Vandita !
> So, it seems to be me it can only be glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing with 'tord-boyaux', is that it reminds me of Absinthe, something really that kills a fly.
> I'm not sure if cachaça is a _tord-boyaux_, mmm...


~

Oh, yes I think it can be...The reason of drinking it in small glasses is that it is the strongest brazilian drink...
So I think we got it!
Thanks everyone, and Vanda, good to know that there´s another brazilian in here...


----------



## Kelly B

Tord-boyaux = rotgut (it'll twist your intestines into a knot, or rot them, if you overdo it!)


----------



## Vanda

Barbara, seulement en passant....  
Anginha, yes, cachaça is a _tord-boyaux_, (if I got it right from context). 
Cachaça, according to connaisseurs, kills everything: germs, hunger, saudade, just everything.


----------



## Vinh

Vanda said:
			
		

> Barbara, seulement en passant....
> Anginha, yes, cachaça is a _tord-boyaux_, (if I got it right from context).
> Cachaça, according to connaisseurs, kills everything: germs, hunger, saudade, just everything.



I bet it's prescribed for the flu.


----------



## justin

Tasses de boissons?


----------



## Jul

slang word and other for booze in french,
if booze = beer -> une binouze, une binch, un demi (half pint), une pinte (pint), une pression (draft)
=> donne moi une binouze ste plé (= s il te plait)/ give me a beer

if booze = wine -> pinard, rouge,
=> donne moi un verre de pinard

if booze = very strong alcohol -> goute, dijo (= digestif), jaune (if it is a Pastis without or with few water), tord boyaux (if this is something strong and not good)
=> donne moi un dijo/ de la goute/ un verre de tord boyaux/ un jaune


----------

